# 30 Years Ago



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

TODAY IS THE DAY, 30 years ago I married Kath, my soulmate. We are going to Emeril Lagasse's restaurant at the Sands casino to celebrate.









Kevin


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Congratulations to the two of you.

Seems the stars have made today a very special day all around. 21 years ago today my youngest was born.

You two enjoy!


----------



## SaveFerris (Sep 19, 2009)

Congratulations!









Here's to another 30 years!


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Congratulations, Kevin and Kathy.









Kristen and I wish you both the very best today, a beautiful dinner and romantic evening, with all the love that has gotten thru the past 30 years and a toast to the next 30 years.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Congrats. Truly a noteworthy achievement.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Congrats swanny. You guys have a fun time tonight!

Carey


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Congrats!!!!!

Enjoy your Honeymoon night, i mean Anniversary.... and watch the ticker, don't get that heart rate up to much


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

the old ticker speeds up on it's own. We just try to work with it.









kevin


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Congrats Swanny! My wife and I mentor young engaged couples and to hear a couple make it to 30 brings us joy. You guys enjoy your evening together...well deserved.

Also on this day, General Hospital airs their 12,000th episode. Man, what great company! (Don't ask me how I know that)


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

It's on our tv as we speak. and when were not here, it get recorded


----------



## SaveFerris (Sep 19, 2009)

swanny said:


> It's on our tv as we speak. and when were not here, it get recorded


And this is why I am just counting the days until retirement...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

SaveFerris said:


> It's on our tv as we speak. and when were not here, it get recorded


And this is why I am just counting the days until retirement...








[/quote]

The







Mobile ?


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

swanny said:


> TODAY IS THE DAY, 30 years ago I married Kath, my soulmate. We are going to Emeril Lagasse's restaurant at the Sands casino to celebrate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Kevin & Kathy

You have us beat by one year!


----------



## SaveFerris (Sep 19, 2009)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> It's on our tv as we speak. and when were not here, it get recorded


And this is why I am just counting the days until retirement...








[/quote]

The







Mobile ?
[/quote]

Daytime Television

"General Hospital" celebrates its 12,000 episode on Tuesday, Feb. 23 with great drama as mobster Sonny (*Maurice Benard*) deals with the fact that undercover cop Dante (*Dominic Zamprogna*) is his son, and Elizabeth (*Rebecca Herbst*) figures out who the father of her unborn child is.

Now where else can you find quality entertainment like that!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

swanny said:


> the old ticker speeds up on it's own. We just try to work with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To funny!!


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks everybody!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Congratulations to you both!! Hope you had a wonderful day AND night....tick, tick, tick!!








Darlene


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Congrats!! and heres to another 30!


----------

